# Orange 3G et MobileMe



## Le docteur (24 Août 2010)

Bon, je suis en train de tenter (difficilement d'envoyer un message en 3G).
Ce que je constate c'est que :
- GMail passe
- Free passe à condition de mettre un serveur Orange en second lieu et ça prend une plombe à envoyer.
- MobileMe ne passe pas, mais j'ai pas encore essayé avec le serveur Orange...

Tout ça me pose quelques interrogations :

- si je n'abuse, sur mon iPhone sur SFR Free ne passe pas mais MobileMe si : Orange briderait le smtp MobileMe ?

- passer par un serveur Orange n'est-il pas risqué (je n'ai pas de compte Orange, ça donne quoi dans la pratique, ai-je le droit de passer par leur serveur ?)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h05 ----------

Les bonnes blagues continuent : même en mettant Orange dans les serveurs secondaires pour mon compte professionnel (académique) ça n'envoie rien.
Autant pour Free j'aurais pu m'en passer, autant pour ça ça risque d'être ch...


----------



## Dramis (24 Août 2010)

Pour mobile me tu peux utiliser le port 587 au lieu du 25.


----------



## Le docteur (24 Août 2010)

Bizarrement MobileMe vient de se mettre à marcher. Le port est carrément 993 !
Par contre je l'utiliserai bien comme serveur secondaire, mais il n'apparaît pas dans les comptes secondaires possibles : bug ?


----------



## Bigdidou (24 Août 2010)

Non, pas bug.
Je crois qu'il y a pas mal fils sur le sujet et sur un sujet connexe, à savoir qu'il n'est théoriquement plus possible d'envoyer un mail via un serveur SMTP qui n'est pas celui de ton fournisseur.
Par exemple, mon abonnement principal est chez Orange, mais tmon abonnement iPad chez SFR, comme toi.
En 3G sur ton iPad, ton fournisseur d'accès est SFR, donc pour envoyer des mails via le 3G, le SMTP principal doit être celui de SFR.
Bizarrement, cette règle ne semble pas universelle.
Chez Orange (web), je n'ai pas de problème pour utiliser de nombreux serveurs SMTP (professionnels, me.com...), mais certains sont bloqués, effectivement.
Peut-être que chez SFR, c'est plus strict ? Ou que c'est plus strict en téléphonie mobile en général ? (avis aux spécialistes...).
Quoi s'il en soit, rien à faire, chez SFR tu n'enverras rien en utilisant tes paramètres SMTP Orange. Comme toi, j'ai tout essayé, écumé le web, l'aide en ligne d'Orange où il y a quelque chose à ce propos, mais qui est ancien et inopérant. Pour Me.com, tu as de la chance de pouvoir l'utiliser, moi je n:y arrive qu'au sein de mon compte mobile.me. Pas question de l'utiser comme serveur SMTP pour envoyer un mail à partir de mon compte Orange sur l'iPad.
L'assistance technique de SFR n'a qu'une réponse : utilisez nos paramètres SMTP.
Pas gênant en soit, sauf, que, quant on te répond, du coup, c'est sur un compte SFR, donc un compte de plus, et ça rend parfois difficile à suivre certains échanges, d'autant que je n'ai pas encore trouvé comment forcer le serveur SFR à renvoyer automatiquement le mail reçu sur un autre serveur.
J'ai trouvé, comme toi, une exception : le serveur SMTP de Google qui est accepté sur tous les comptes. Je l'ai donc adopté (j'ai un compte Google), et avec un système de redirection automatique et les règles automatiques de tri du courrier reçu, je m'en tire tant bien que mal...
Mais c'est clair, la surprise est mauvaise...


----------



## Le docteur (24 Août 2010)

Non,,c'est le contraire : je suis chez Free pour mon abonnement principal et chez Orange pour l'iPad. Mais j'ai aussi un iPhone chez SFR, et ces derniers m'ont tellement déçus au niveau de la qualité du débit (qui va jusqu'à inexistant un peu trop souvent alors qu'Orange semble passer beaucoup plus souvent) que j'ai tourné ma veste pour l'iPad (bien que je n aime pas, mais alors pas du tout Orange qui se sont foutus de moi pendant trop d'années). 

Sur mon iPhone SFR MobileMe passe très bien, et je n'ai jamais pensé à entrer un smtp SFR (là encore, je croyais que je n'y avait "pas droit" n'ayant pas de mail SFR). 

Il semblerait que MobileMe se met à passer finalement, ce qui m'arrange bien, mais il est étrangement long à se connecter. 

Je peux aussi envoyer depuis mon compte Free, à condition de mettre en serveur secondaire sur ce compte le serveur d'envoi Orange, mais là encore c'est lent (mais là je sais pourquoi au moins, même si l'iPad pourrait être un peu plus rapide à tenter le serveur secondaire).


----------



## Bigdidou (25 Août 2010)

Le smtp de MobileMe passe sur tous tes comptes ? En serveur primaire ou secondaire ?
Et que mets- tu en serveur primaire ? Avec quels numéros de ports ?
Tu m'intéresses vachement, là... Même si ce qui passe chez toi, ne passera pas forcément chez "mon" SFR...
Au fait, si tu as un compte SFR, méme uniquement data, tu as forcément une boite mail. Pas facile à trouver dans le bordel du site SFR (jamais rien vu de pareil), mais, normalement, ça y est quelque part... (c'est assez récent, remarque, en tout cas pour l'iPad).


----------



## Le docteur (25 Août 2010)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Le smtp de MobileMe passe sur tous tes comptes ? En serveur primaire ou secondaire ?
> Et que mets- tu en serveur primaire ? Avec quels numéros de ports ?
> Tu m'intéresses vachement, là... Même si ce qui passe chez toi, ne passera pas forcément chez "mon" SFR...
> Au fait, si tu as un compte SFR, méme uniquement data, tu as forcément une boite mail. Pas facile à trouver dans le bordel du site SFR (jamais rien vu de pareil), mais, normalement, ça y est quelque part... (c'est assez récent, remarque, en tout cas pour l'iPad).



Je n'avais pas remarqué, je vais regarder et je vais faire un test avec l'iPhone...
Test fait : déçu ! Même problème qu'avec l'iPad sous vitamine C : pas d'option pour mettre MobileMe et quand je rentre le smtp MobileMe, le réglage est silencieusement non pris en compte.


----------

